# New pc, screen flickers(horizontal lines) in games, vsync?



## ragser

Hello, I bought a computer a few days ago with the following specs:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83Ghz
4GB 4x1GB (4 modules)
Radeon HD4850

I'm playing this on a 21.5" HD screen called BenQ E2200HDA which I bought about 5 weeks ago. 

Now here's the problem. Since I bought my new computer I noticed that when playing games, the screen flickers with horizontal lines. The first game I tried was Team Fortress 2 and the screen flickers a lot, same with Silkroad. A friend of mine told me to avtivate the v-sync option in Team Fortress 2 and see if it helped, and it did! No horizontal lines what so ever.

Now here's the thing.

All games don't have a vsync option and I figured that to solve this problem, I could just activate the vsync option in Atis Catalyst Control Center which I did. And it doesn't work at all. Games like Silkroad, Crysis (tried the crysis Demo) still flickers. And so does Warrock, but only in darker areas.

I have the latest drivers and the Hd4850s' temperature is around 40-50 degress celsius so it's not a heating problem.

Is there anyone out there who can help me with this?


----------



## Geoff

Do you know what the refresh rate your monitor is set to?  Right click on the desktop, go to properties, settings tab, advanced, then click on monitor.  You can try different settings, although depending on your LCD monitor you may only be able to select one (usually 60Hz).  I'm thinking that if your refresh rate is either too low or too high, it may be causing the "flicker" to appear more often then usual.

As for games that don't support it, most of the newer games that I've tried do have that option.  Are you sure there is no "advanced" or "custom" settings that can be changed?


----------



## ragser

[-0MEGA-];1118498 said:
			
		

> Do you know what the refresh rate your monitor is set to?  Right click on the desktop, go to properties, settings tab, advanced, then click on monitor.  You can try different settings, although depending on your LCD monitor you may only be able to select one (usually 60Hz).  I'm thinking that if your refresh rate is either too low or too high, it may be causing the "flicker" to appear more often then usual.
> 
> As for games that don't support it, most of the newer games that I've tried do have that option.  Are you sure there is no "advanced" or "custom" settings that can be changed?



It is a 60Hz monitor, I can change it to 59 if I want though. But it doesn't do any good. I did try plugging in my old 17" CRT monitor (which is also 60Hz) and with that, the games worked just fine. No lines were noticable. So the problem is probably not the refresh rate, or what do you think? I know there's a difference between how CRT and TFT monitors work but the refresh rate is the same so should it matter in this case?

Most new games support v-sync, yes. But not all. I've checked all the advanced options and the games mentioned does not support v-sync. Most online games doesn't  and I like playing online games.

I'm thinking I should try to get a hold of another VGA cable and another TFT monitor to first check if there's any problem with the VGA cable to the monitor. And if that doesn't work. I could just try another TFT monitor with my computer. If it turns out to work fine with another TFT monitor, I should be pretty positive that there's a mailfunction in the monitor. Or what do you think?

The thing is. I have a 3 year "on spot" warranty on the monitor from BenQ. So all I have to do is contact them and they'll come and pick it up and send me a new one if there's something wrong with the monitor. But IF, however, the monitor isn't faulty, I will get my monitor back, and bill for returning a monitor to them that works fine. So I want to be sure the monitor is faulty before sending it back.


----------

